# Shimano Stradic schnarrt



## Sepp Meier (27. Juni 2016)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner grade mal ein gutes halbes Jahr alten Stradic FK. Ich habe jetzt auch schon einiges gegoogelt und hier gesucht, aber so richtig hat mich das leider noch nicht weiter gebracht. Deswegen jetzt noch ein weiterer Rollenwartungsthread #c

Also ohne Last läuft die Rolle wunderbar, samtig und ohne jegliche Geräusche. Wenn allerdings Last auf die Rolle (Widerstand in der Schnur) kommt schnarrt/schleift sie, ohne dass ich genau orten könnte woher die Geräusche kommen. Zwischendurch war das Problem mal weg und ist dann plötzlich wieder gekommen. Ich verstehe das nicht und es macht mich langsam wahnsinnig... Was ich bisher probiert habe und was nicht geholfen hat:

- Schnurlaufröllchen gefettet/geölt und anders herum eingebaut; das Röllchen dreht meines Erachtens nach normal
- Rolle komplett auf gehabt und nachgefettet

Was kann man noch tun? Hat jemand eine Idee? Könnte es was bringen die Rolle einmal komplett innen zu säubern/entfetten (wie am besten?) und neu einzufetten? Würde das einschicken gerne vermeiden... Bin für jede Idee dankbar |wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

auch die Kugellager kontrolliert? Besonders das auf und unter dem Ritzel?


----------



## Hänger06 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kflr4kraG50

hoffe das dass weiter hilft:

Gruß


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Also ohne Last läuft die Rolle wunderbar, samtig und ohne jegliche Geräusche. Wenn allerdings Last auf die Rolle (Widerstand in der Schnur) kommt schnarrt/schleift sie, ohne dass ich genau orten könnte woher die Geräusche kommen.
> - Schnurlaufröllchen gefettet/geölt und anders herum eingebaut; das Röllchen dreht meines Erachtens nach normal
> - Rolle komplett auf gehabt und nachgefettet
> Was kann man noch tun? Hat jemand eine Idee? Könnte es was bringen die Rolle einmal komplett innen zu säubern/entfetten (wie am besten?) und neu einzufetten? Würde das einschicken gerne vermeiden... Bin für jede Idee dankbar |wavey:



Trotzdem Du das Schnurlaufröllchen schon in der Mache hattest, mach doch bitte mal noch 'n einfachen Test.
Lege ein Stück Schnur um das Röllchen und ziehe es unter wechselnder Last mal hin und her. Bin mir fast sicher, dass das Kugellager da der Übeltäter ist.
Du kannst das Kugellager auch nochmal ausbauen, auf einen Holzstiel stecken und ganz langsam drehen. Der kleinste "Hacker" verursacht dann beim schnellen Schnureinzug unter Belastung dieses schnarrende Geräusch.
Ferndiagnosen sind aber immer so 'ne Sache.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Bin mir fast sicher, dass das Kugellager da der Übeltäter ist.



D'accord

Angeschossene SL Lager,machen sich in vielen Fällen nicht durch Daueralarm bemerkbar.

Praxistest ohne Ausbau: wenn bei Änderung der Ködergrösse/Druckverhalten oder Änderung des Rutenwinkels das schnarren auftritt oder auch verschwindet,hat meist das Lager einen weg.


----------



## Sepp Meier (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Moin moin,

danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten! Ihr hattet in der Tat recht, es ist das Schnurlaufröllchen. Der Test mit der Schnur durchziehen hat mir Klarheit gebracht, denn damit kann ich genau dieses schnarrende Geräusch erzeugen. Unschön, aber zumindest ist das nun geklärt. Wahrscheinlich kann man da nichts mehr machen und muss das Röllchen inkl. Lager tauschen? Mal gucken ob ich das über den Händler laufen lasse oder mir das so irgendwie beschaffen kann...


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann man da nichts mehr machen und muss das Röllchen inkl. Lager tauschen? Mal gucken ob ich das über den Händler laufen lasse oder mir das so irgendwie beschaffen kann...



Mach da keinen Staatsakt draus. 
Kugellager messen, 
http://img.directindustry.de/images_di/photo-g/160805-8821666.jpg
bestellen ( nimm gleich 2-3 als Reserve )
https://www.kugellager-express.de/k...gclid=CI_e-I_Ly80CFbEy0wodb_4FsQ#ke-edelstahl
einbauen und ab jeht die Luzi.
Das Röllchen ist okay, dem passiert so schnell nüscht.

Hmmh, Wolle müsste die Maße von dem Lager eigentlich aus dem Effeff kennen.#6


----------



## Sepp Meier (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Hehe, eigentlich eine gute Anregung, ich habe nur das blöde Gefühl, dass die bei der Rolle irgendwas geändert haben. Schnurlaufröllchen und Lager sind irgendwie ein Teil, ich glaube nicht, dass ich das auseinander frickeln kann/sollte. Reinigung/Fettung scheint nichts zu bringen, irgendwas läuft da nicht sauber. Also brauche ich doch das offizielle Ersatzteil, oder...?


----------



## pike-81 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Moinsen!
Glaube nicht, daß das ein Teil ist. 
Kugellager sind Verschleißteile, genau wie Bremsscheiben. 
Auf der Explosionszeichnung (Schematic) sollte erkennbar sein, aus welchen Teilen das Schnurlaufröllchen besteht. 
So kannst Du bei Bedarf auch ein spezielles Teil nachbestellen, und mußt nicht gleich auf die Rolle verzichten. 
Oder eben ausmessen und woanders ein evtl. sogar hochwertigeres Lager kaufen. 
Welche hast Du denn genau?
http://fish.shimano.com/content/sac...rvice/reel-schematics/current-models--2-.html
Petri


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Hehe, eigentlich eine gute Anregung, ich habe nur das blöde Gefühl, dass die bei der Rolle irgendwas geändert haben. *Schnurlaufröllchen und Lager sind irgendwie ein Teil*, ich glaube nicht, dass ich das auseinander frickeln kann/sollte.



Mannn, da haste dann sicherlich 'ne Special Edition.:q
Am Aufbau des Schnurlaufröllchens hat sich bei den Stradics seit Jahren nichts geändert. Die Knallzeichnung von der FK hält selbst Shimano aber noch geheim...|kopfkrat 
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/eu/en/Home/customer-service/exploded-views-reels.html
Hier haste mal 'n Bild vom völlig nackig gemachten Schnurlaufröllchenteil von der 2500er zieh Ei vor.
https://mulinete.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/shimano_stradic_ci4_2500f_04.jpg

Und so muß das bei Dir im Endeffekt auch aussehen !:m


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Ich mache nachher, wenn ich zu Hause bin ein Foto der Explosionszeichnung und des Röllchens und dann reden wir nochmal  Ich glaube wirklich, dass die da was geändert haben...

Hier wird auch darüber spekuliert:
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/54708-Stradic-FK-15/page5


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Ich mache nachher, wenn ich zu Hause bin ein Foto der Explosionszeichnung und des Röllchens und dann reden wir nochmal  Ich glaube wirklich, dass die da was geändert haben...



Brauchst Dir die Mühe nicht zu machen. Alles was ich sehen wollte, habe ich gesehen.|bigeyes
Das mit der Änderung ist mir auch völlig neu.|rotwerden
 Ob das Tatsache eine Qualitätsverbesserung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da wird wohl der Endverbraucher wieder gezwungen die Mühle zur Reparatur abzugeben anstatt sie in wenigen Minuten selbst wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Oje, dann ist die Kacke am dampfen. Dann kannst Du nur das Teil bei einem Shimano Service anhand Deiner Explosionszeichnung bestellen, Dich mit Geduld wappnen und hoffen das die Dinger lieferbar sind.
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/eu/de_de/Home/customer-service/service-centre.html

Aber vielleicht kann Dir ja Wolle auch weiterhelfen.
Ick weeß schon warum ick meine alten Stradics (FE,FG,FA) hüte wie meinen Augapfel.:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Für meine Einschätzung ist eine verpresste Einheit von Schnurlaufröllchen und Lager eine Verschlimmbesserung, alleine schon wegen dem Wechseln und Ersatzteilhaltung des deutlich empfindlicheren Lagers.

Neben anderen Faktoren bei der Rollenauswahl kommt jetzt also noch dazu: :m 
Wartungsunfreundliches Schnurlaufröllchen!

Irgendwie erstaunlich, dass Shimano nun wie Daiwa mit einer solchen Kleinigkeit in dieser Hinsicht (Schnurlaufröllchen) die letzten Plätze unter den Rollenmarken belegt. :g


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Ja, Wahnsinn... Also dann doch Händler, Garantie und der ganze Zirkus. Ist meine teuerste Rolle bisher und so einen Mist hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Das mit der Änderung ist mir auch völlig neu.|rotwerden



Wenns dich tröstet,auf diese 
Shimano Verschlimmbesserung, haben viele nicht geachtet.

Man müsste evtl. mal checken,ob da nicht die getrennten SLR/Lager anderer Shimis passen.

Wahrscheinlich musst du bei Order der nächsten Generation auch noch angeben, ob du Links-oder Rechtshänder bist.

Wird dann mit dementsprechend verschweisster Kurbel ausgeliefert[emoji23]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wird dann mit dementsprechend verschweisster Kurbel ausgeliefert[emoji23]


Beschrei das nicht zu dolle ... da sind anscheinend einige Interessenten auf der Suche nach weiteren zu verdienenden Cents ...

Kurbelklappmechanik, abschraubbare Kurbelknäufe, Rücklaufsperrenschalter, zerlegbare Spulenbremsen ... all da geht noch mehr.

Das hier ganz viele aus dem Forum einfach "freie Kugellager"  |uhoh: kaufen und die in ihre Shimano-only Rollenmechanik einbauen, ist wohl irgendwie aufgefallen. :g

Andererseits kann man auch mutmaßen, dass die Rollenmonteure irgendwie zu tüdelig geworden sind so ein Kugellager in das Röllchen zu pfriemeln, und vor allem die vorgepresste Einheit rechnerisch ca. 0,5 Cent Montagezeitkosten einspart. Und alle Jahr wieder einige Servicekosten im 10er € Bereich generiert ...


----------



## glavoc (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Hmm, also bestätigt sich immer mehr/jetzt der Verdacht, dass Shimano nun auch ihr Zugpferd mittlerweile wie heißt es doch oben noch so schön, "verschlimmbessert"... was ich von Shimanos Baitcastern schon kannte, setzt sich jetzt auch noch bei den Stationärrollen durch. Leider. Und leider ist dagegen auch (fast) nix zu machen, so ohne wirkliche Mitbewerber (Daiwa wird da wohl auch mitziehen  ).
Gab es schon einmal als Thema hier im Board:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313176
lg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Andererseits kann man auch mutmaßen, dass die Rollenmonteure irgendwie zu tüdelig geworden sind so ein Kugellager in und vor allem die vorgepresste Einheit rechnerisch ca. 0,5 Cent Montagezeitkosten einspart. Und alle Jahr wieder einige Servicekosten im 10er € Bereich generiert



Kapier ich auch nicht so recht.

Einerseits war man mit der aktuellen FK auf einem guten Weg,die mit 5er Übersetzung soll ja angeblich auch noch ins hiesige Programm.

Wäre insoweit ja alles tutti, wenn da andererseits nicht diese fiese wie unnötige Kleinigkeit wäre.

Das E-Teil wird einen preislich sicher nicht nicht schnurstracks in die Arme von Schuldenexperte P.Zwegat treiben, Verbraucher-
freundlichkeit geht aber definitiv anders.

Ok,anno 2016 vielleicht a bisserl zu  viel gewünschte Sozialromantik?

Shimano wird wohl damit argumentieren,das durch diesen verpressten Quantensprung
die Chance für Schmutz/Salzablagerungen erheblich minimiert wird ?

Das erheblich, dürfte somit praktisch wohl eher im Bereich um Faktor 0.00002 liegen[emoji12] 

Mist..meine Daiwa Freams hat da nur ein (tauschbares)Gleitlager,fällt wohl in 3 Monaten auseinander?[emoji6]


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Yo, wahrlich ein Quantensprung in jeglicher Hinsicht, hat immerhin höchstens ein halbes Jahr zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Hatte die Rolle auch im Salzwasser, habe sie aber immer danach gewaschen. Meine anderen (günstigeren) Rollen haben da nie gemurrt. Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Interessanter Thread....und das blöde dabei ist, dass das Thema mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen auch die neuen Stellas betrifft. 

 Ich werde mir bei plat das Ganze 3 Mal als Ersatz ordern. Bringt ja nix. 

 Ätzend.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

So, gerade mal nachgesehen. Ersatzteil kostet 19,46 EUR. 

 Prost!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Das ist herbe. 
Deine Konsequenz ist aber folgerichtig: wenn schon, dann her mit den E-Teilen!


----------



## pike-81 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Mhm, 19,46€ für das Stella oder Stradic Teil?
Sonst wäre der Beitrag von RuhrfischerPG interessant, das Bauteil komplett anders, also wie herkömmlich und bewährt, durch eines der Vorgänger zu ersetzen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Leichter gesagt als getan. Die Frage ist halt immer obs dann auch passt. Wenn einer das mal probieren möchte, viel Spass und bitte hier berichten.

 Preis für die Stradic ist übrigens der selbe.


----------



## pike-81 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Der Thread schreit nach wollebre !!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> So, gerade mal nachgesehen. Ersatzteil kostet 19,46 EUR.
> 
> Prost!


Macht dann bei der FK mal eben ca.14%(!) vom Rollenpreis.

Das nenn ich mal E-Teil Politik mit saftigen Dispozinsen.


----------



## glavoc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

kein Wunder sind die Preise der alten Stradic FJ in den Shops jetzt höher als die der neuen Stradic FK / Hagene^^...
Wenn Shimano geschäftstüchtig war, passen die alten Teile nicht in das neue Modell 
Freut die Teilhaber jedoch nicht den Kunden...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Der Thread schreit nach wollebre !!!


Der ist doch "schuld" mit dem tauschen von Kugellagern und Bremsscheiben usw. :q :q ,
dass der große Shimanski die ganzen Sachen jetzte verklebt ausliefert  ...

Ansonsten würde erstmal eine genaue Schieblehre zum Nachmessen der Auflagen und Röllchen an den neuen und diversen bewährten Rollen weiterhelfen; exakte Daten braucht das Anglerrollenland ... #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der ist doch "schuld" mit dem tauschen von Kugellagern und Bremsscheiben usw. :q :q ,
> dass der große Shimanski die ganzen Sachen jetzte verklebt ausliefert  ...



Meinste das die von Shimano beauftragten "Anti do it yourself Assassinen" schon einen Flug von Osaka nach EU gebucht haben? [emoji41]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Vor der drastischen Maßnahme :g
kommt wohl erstmal der viel leichtere aktuelle Schritt mit "technischen Vorrichtungen", um den gewünschten definierten Lebens- und Sterbezyklus der Produkte sicherzustellen oder eben zusätzlich merkliche Servicekosten für's Weiterbetreiben abzuschöpfen. 
Das Beispiel Daiwa Mag Seal Servicekosten gab es jüngst auch ... 

Mir sind so hier zu passender Stelle gesagt, diese neuen Microzahnradzahnungen der Neu-Hagane's im Verlegegetriebe auch nicht geheuer, für Modellautos mag sowas ja hinreichen ... aber schau'n wir mal weiter


----------



## Wollebre (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

@Nordlichtangler

 hast alles gesagt. Manche Hersteller nehmen die Entscheidung ab was man kauft oder im Laden liegen läßt!

 Nur wichtig das wir darüber schreiben!


----------



## Sepp Meier (3. September 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic schnarrt*

Moin moin,

kurzes Update, man hat jetzt das Schnurlaufröllchen tatsächlich umsonst getauscht, das scheint jetzt in Ordnung zu sein. Dafür ist die Rolle mit einem verbogenen Schnurbügel angekommen, siehe Foto...!? Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Das ist doch irgendwie nicht in Ordnung, was ist da passiert? Kann ich das irgendwie selbst in Ordnung bringen, hat da jemand eine Ahnung? Habe eigentlich weder Lust das so zu akzeptieren noch die Rolle nochmal einzuschicken... Nächstes mal gebe ich wieder weniger Geld aus, da hatte ich solche Probleme nie #d


----------

